# Someone please tell me I'm not alone



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

I am having huge anxiety today. I know I shouldn't keep searching the Internet for people who feel the same but I honestly feel like there isn't anyone









My DP has brought on massive anxiety over existential thoughts! Why are we here? Why am I here? What the he'll is going on??

I feel overwhelmed. I feel kind of like nothing exists even though I know it does. I always feel underlying dread about the fact that I have literally no idea what is going on.

I have had about 5 panic attacks in the past 2 weeks because I get sudden hits of awareness! Like I feel fine
And then suddenly I'm like woah I am actually sitting here! Why? What? And I feel really spacy, overwhelmed and completely and utterly terrified.

I'm so scared I'm alone! I can't stop shaking.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Whitehazel said:


> I am having huge anxiety today. I know I shouldn't keep searching the Internet for people who feel the same but I honestly feel like there isn't anyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey,

Your definitely not alone, as a matter of fact everyone with DP goes through bad times with existential thinking. It is a very common DP symptom. Your mind is going to throw these thoughts at you because of the way you feel.

Don't dwell on these thoughts, that's where panic sets in and then you have an attack (I should use my own advice).


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

i used to get that awareness shock i cudnt sleep


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

its such a horrible feeling. i hate over awearness too, like when you go to open a door and you think to yourself, this is me opening the door its real.


----------



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I feel so afraid...

I feel like I can't even go to a psychologist or take medication because my mind will keep freaking out over how weird it is that we label things, take medication etc...

I get moments of happiness and I really wish they would stay


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i can completely relate to this! i am in this now and sooo scared.... like what is me.. why am i stuck as me forever,,, need help from myself !


----------

